
MakerBot lays off 30% of its staff as company’s scope narrows - msabalau
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/15/makerbot-lays-off-30-of-its-staff-as-companys-scope-narrows/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
buserror
3d printer bubble continuing to slowly convert itself into a large pile of
plastic spaghetti.

There are still _some_ people who haven't heard that they aren't terribly
useful in the end, unless _you_ are the kind of people who like to make
things, tinker, etc and have a vague idea of making prototypes and so on.

Once the normal human has printed his third Yoda's head the interests vanes
pretty quickly...

Disclaimer: I built a few printers myself, worked for 3DS and spent man-months
staring at plastic spaghetti.

~~~
LastZactionHero
Heh, great metaphor choice.

------
astrodust
"Hey, after being acquired by an indifferent corporate overlord and destroying
the quality of our products through aggressive cost-cutting, nobody's buying
our shit!"

~~~
overcast
But it's been an incredible journey!

------
nameless912
It's not entirely surprising. Makerbot has never been an amazing value, and as
of the last few years, they've only decreased in quality and increased prices.
Oh well. Good thing plenty of other players are finally entering the market to
replace them (hopefully for good!).

~~~
Snowdax
I've not been paying attention to 3D printing for quite a while now. Which
companies are ruling the roost of desktop 3D printing these days?

~~~
nameless912
FormLabs if you have the cash and don't care too much about the strength of
your parts; their laser/light resin system is amazingly accurate. Otherwise,
you're often best served by buying a cheap-ish commodity printer (the one from
Monoprice is surprisingly pretty good) and repairing or replacing it (to the
tune of 400-500 dollars for a replacement). Unless you need both strength and
super high print quality, the cheap printers are getting to be plenty good
enough these days.

------
phmagic
Good thing they sold to stratasys when they did.

